# Inconsistent laying



## Six_Chicks (Sep 22, 2013)

I tried to find the answer myself in past discussions, but couldn't so I apologize if this is a repeat question:

I have 6 EE hens hatched 9/18/13 I found my first egg saturday another Sunday then nothing Monday 1 Tuesday and nothing now for 2 days.....

Seems I have only 1 hen laying, but not consistently is there something I can do to help it be more consistent? Weather is great here I'm puzzled and why aren't the other hens laying yet? Is it just a time thing ie wait and have some patience?

Sorry so many questions I'm new and everything I've read indicates since they are the same age they should start laying at the same time and daily...any insight is much appreciated. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

They're kinda young. It could be age.

Other factors in laying is feed/nutrition and stress


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Some of the heritage breeds can take a while to lay. Some seem as though they never will (I have an Australorp who will be a yard old in May and hasn't given me a sniff of an egg). I would not be concerned. Give them time, they're still fairly young


----------



## MargieLu1982 (Jul 11, 2012)

I agree with hellofromtexas. They're going to lay intermittently at first, slack off with each cold snap, and then it won't be too long until they become more regular in laying. They just need a few more weeks probably for their bodies to mature a bit more  Get those egg baskets ready, tho!


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

A lot of factors affect rate of lay - stress, age, breed nutrition, daylenght, health status, etc. Maybe, your case might be age and breed. Also note that egg production tend to increase towards the summer and decrease toward the winter, due to changes in day length.


----------

